# Methylene blue



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Do I need to have this in with the eggs, even after they have developed enough so that you can see their tail and gills? Can they still mold over at this point and go bad?
Is there an alternative?


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

chances are once you see a tail and definitely gills your not going to have to worry about molding anymore at least IMO, but i don't think it will hurt either way.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you know of any other things I can use in place?


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

perhaps tadpole tea, or blackwater extract. I make my own tadpole tea


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

do you just soak any leaves in warm water?


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

i actually soak oak leaves in distilled water. But ive heard of boiling the leaves and water then letting it cool and using that. But to me nothing is easier or beats buying a gallon just of distilled water jamming some leaves in it and letting it sit for a while and it's good to go.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

If I put it in a petri dish should I put the cover over it or leave it open?
Also how high should I fill it with tea?
Low or high light?
Should I change the water every so days, or leave it?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Fill the petri dish so that the water comes up about 1/2 the height of the eggs. Use the petri dish cover as it will prevent evaporation...just make sure that the top closes loosely to allow for gas exchange. Most dart frog eggs are not light sensitive (at to room lighting) but I wouldn't advise placing them under extremely high light. Finally, no water exchange except to top off water lost due to evaporation.

I'll also gently swirl the solution every other day to moisten the egg mass on the parts that aren't covered with water. 

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

ok, hope he turns into a tadpole. This would be my first tad!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

from what i hear a lot of european froggers are against using this chemical because they believe it cuts the lifespan of the frog. I personally don't use it, but then again there really is o proof weather or not it does cut the lifespan of the frog down.


----------

